# F&S Eagle Run 12 vs. Ascend FS10



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm currently shopping for a fishing kayak, in a Sit Inside Kayak model. Both of these models have good reviews for fishing, but I would like to hear from those who have owned them, here on OGF.

My info: I primarily fish ponds, lakes and reservoirs. I'm 5'10" & 175 lbs. and have owned a Vapor 10, Future Beach 144 for fishing. I've had my share of whitewater kayaks too.

The stability reviews of the Ascend and F&S have my attention. I do NOT want to get into a higher price range kayak. I'm comfortable around the $500 mark.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Last year I went to purchase a fs10 only to find out I didn't fit as well as I liked. 6'1" 215# I bought the fs12. Much more leg room, bigger cockpit to move around more cargo room. I have already sold that and moved to the predator MX. Don't think if ever go back to a sit in style. The ascends are nice just sit in them and make sure you fit.


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the FS10 its is a good boat. awesome seat, lots of room, tracks good and fairly stable 
on the minus side it does drag a bit. It will stop moving shortly after you stop paddling
the guy at bass pro agreed when i asked him about it and he said the smaller boats will do that. then he recommended the FS12. hmmm
that being said i'm still happy with the boat and recommend it highly


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I have the FS10 as well. I really like it, the seat will keep you comfortable all day, there's plenty of room and it's fairly stable.(I'm 6'1 260) the downsides are there's no dry storage and the kayak is a bear to turn in a river current but tracks awesome. For your application i would highly recommend it. the only other downside is the kayak has 2 weak points in the hull. those happen to be there a foam pads go, what that means is if you crank it down too hard on your car you'll bend in the bottom. to remedy this i just transport my kayak upside down on the roof of my car unti l can find a good deal on a roof rack system.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I went to BPS, this evening and looked at all of their kayak inventory. As stable of a hull design as is in the A10 and D10, the FS10 has a completely different (more rounded and less stable) hull design. Among all of the 10' kayaks, the FS model was supposed to be the premier kayak, but that hull design has to much rocker and bevel on it, for my tastes.

The FS had a great deck for mounting accessories, but the hull design put me off.  Conversely, the A10 and D10 had great hull designs for stability, but the top decks had too many curves and a high lip around the cockpit that would make mounting rod holders and a fish finder difficult, at best. 

The SOT D10T (and I'm not fond of SOTs) looked like the best choice there, especially for $399. I left BPS empty handed and went to Dick's in Holland. Unfortunately, they didn't have the inventory that the Findlay store has, so I left and came home.

I plan to go back to the Findlay DSG store and attempt to bring home a decent angling kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The d10t is slow very slow. Not great for lakes IMO.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I
> 
> The SOT D10T (and I'm not fond of SOTs) looked like the best choice there, especially for $399.
> 
> Bowhunter57


I have the d10t and love it for a couple reasons, primarily for convenience and layout. Very stable (easy to stand) and price. I recently spent over a week fishing flats and bays in southern Fl and it handled the job well for what it is. With that being said it's slow and not really the best craft for long paddles, I probably did a couple miles a day and that's about all I would want to do. Probably not the best yak for reservoirs and lakes like you will be using it for. I bought it for creek fishing and right now am completely satisfied. It would be the perfect yak for ponds if that's was its primary use, actually it would be my number 1 choice for ponds.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought the Eagle Run 12 last fall from Dicks on clearance. The Beavercreek store had one a few weeks ago for around $300 with an additional 25% off... it was tucked behind a big display by the glass front of the store so it was very hard to see. I'd say there is a really good chance they still have it. Might be worth a call to check it out and drive down for that price!


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

I purchased a Vapor 10 from a nice gentleman in Lima a couple yrs ago and would definitely recommend it! Ha, thanks again for the great deal Bowhunter.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bucho,
Thank you and I'm glad you're enjoying it. 

ML1187,
I may just make the trip to Beavercreek, this evening. I'll plan on stopping at Gander Mtn. on the way to check out their inventory too. Hopefully, I'll bring something home. I'm considering the Guide 119 solo canoe too, from Dick's, so hard to say what will be riding on top of my vehicle, on the way home. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Bucho,
> Thank you and I'm glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> ML1187,
> ...


Hope it works out for you! Ill be taking my eagle out for her maiden voyage tomorrow !


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> Hope it works out for you! Ill be taking my eagle out for her maiden voyage tomorrow!


I brought this Guide 119 home and will be taking it out for a test drive in the morning.  I wish you all the best with your maiden voyage.

If it don't work out, I'm taking it back and purchasing a new angler model of Perception that's 10.5' long and weighs 44 lbs....for about $100 less. I'm hoping that this canoe works out, as I'd rather avoid another trip, exchange, etc. 





Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice noodles


----------

